# Elk hamburger meat ball soup



## got14u (Nov 13, 2009)

Well for dinner tonight we decided on some meat ball soup with elk burger. I know it's not BBQ but some times we enthusiasts need something else in our diet..lol..very little tho. this is one the whole family likes and is a good base for whatever you have in the fridge at the time. Here is the recipe if any is interested.
2.5lbs of beef (or wild game)
about 6c of water (you can replace this with a stock if wanted I did this time with a pork stock from bones)
6 or so carrots sliced
3 small potatoes, peeled and diced
2 cups salsa (hot or mild)
3 beef bouillon cubes (if using water)
1/2 cup bread crumbs
1/2 cup milk
chopped cilantro for a garnish if wanted

In a large pot add water,carrots,potatoes,onions,salsa,and bouillon cubes to a boil. reduce and simmer, stir as needed give it time to meld about 10 minutes or so.
While that is going mix bread crumbs,beef,milk, and any seasoning together. Make in to 3/4" balls or how ever big you like.
The original recipe I have say put them directly in to the soup. I crisp mine in a pan first then put in pot. You make the call.
Cook uncover for 20 minutes or until meet balls are done.

here are some changes I did this time to mine.
Mushrooms, diced green pepper, 1 jalapeno pepper,garlic (3 cloves), pork stock, and oregano,cumin, black pepper and salt to taste. here are some pics and one of my lovely wife that is do in December.
the beginning

the help along with the elkburger being mixed

we also put diced green chiles in along with a little dry milk to help them hold together. worked great

browning some balls with a little bacon grease

before the meatballs

after the meat balls


Hope you enjoyed this and thanks for lookin


----------



## got14u (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is the finished pic I went ahead and put one can of condensed milk in at the end. Really good this time


----------



## oneshot (Nov 13, 2009)

Lookin good, now I'm gettin hungry!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Think I'll order a pizza.....LMAO


----------



## rivet (Nov 13, 2009)

Man, I like it! That is some tasty nutritious soup you made and it looks good. You ever tried putting in about a pint of cream instead of evaporated milk? (I'm thinking you meant evaporated). 

Great looking recipe and thanks for sharing


----------



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL...thank Rivet I did mean evaporated. I usually use cream this is actually the first for the milk. I almost put in some masa to thinkin it. I haven't done that but have seen it done.


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree with adding heavy cream to this.  Looks great!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 14, 2009)

It looks great... 

However, it looks like your daughter is doing the work and you are running the camera... LOL


----------



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

hahahah.....my daughter better not be pregnant.lol


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Nov 14, 2009)

That is some good looking soup.  Thanks for the recipe


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 14, 2009)

Now thats is some really fine and healthy soap there Got14U. Thanks for the recipe for it also. Man that soap is just screaming for a grilled cheeses to go with it too. Thanks.


----------



## treegje (Nov 14, 2009)

I start to get hungry,good job


----------



## rivet (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Got1, that's a great idea! A bit of masa as it simmers, not too much- just enough to give it some body and thicken it a touch would be a serious meal in the middle of February with the snows on the ground!

I'm imagining a spoonfull or two of diced jalapenos on top followed by a nice pinch of fresh cilantro and I'd be ready to dig in brother!

Great Soup and thanks for sharing the tutorial. If only I had access to elk meat I'd be making it too. I'm guessing venison or bufalo would work just as well. I can get those here.

Nice cooking


----------



## got14u (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Rivet I did exactly what you were saying with the cilantro and fresh Jalaps on top. With some corn tortilla's it was time to grub. This recipe would work good with some lean hamburger as well.


----------

